# Rolo and Ruby at Ashridge today, pic heavy!



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

What beautiful day to get an unexpected day off, lovely walk, calm dogs in the outdoor cafe bonios for them tea and scones for us, and then a dip, with fantastic compliments about how lovely to see two such well behaved dogs from a couple of walkers! With my Ofsted good result this week, this is a great week! Got a great video of their first water retrieves!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds fab and real great pictures, wow that water looks muddy


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Sounds fab and real great pictures, wow that water looks muddy


It was a lot cleaner before they helped mix it up!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*great pictures, and what lovely dogs.*


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures! And beautiful dogs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant  

Lot's of fun had there 

Em
xx


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics.


----------

